# tjet squeak



## 4eyes (Feb 27, 2008)

still somewhat of a newbie. tonight was my second night of running a newly modified tjet. I ran it overnight on 3 volts. after about 5 laps tonight it started to squeak and screeeeeeech, and of course bogged down during this sound. I spent hours trying to problem solve and I believe it is coming from the contact or lack of contact between the brushes and the arm. The sound seemed to go away when I squeezed the gear plate to the chassis with my fingers. I tried adjusting the spring tension, new (Wizzard) brushes, deepening the groove of the "X" on the brush(although I watched the underside of the brush when the car was screeching and the brushes were NOT spinning), tightening the chassis clip, cleaning the com and brushes etc etc etc. Does anyone have any insight? Am I in the ballpark? Are there any forums or articles where this has already been discussed? It seems to me this should be a more common frustration however I have never heard it before. thank you in advance for any advice


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Sounds like she's got a dry hole.

_Oil_.

__________________


----------



## 4eyes (Feb 27, 2008)

is it that simple? too late to try tonight but will definitely try tomorrow. did I say I was still new to this tuning stuff? thank you very much for the quick reply!


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

One tiny drop of red racing oil on the bottom where the arm rests in the chassis should solve your problem.
hojoe


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

SuperFist said:


> Sounds like she's got a dry hole.
> 
> _Oil_.
> 
> __________________


*Oils well that ends well !LOL Yepper sounds like she's gasping for a drink of oil.

Bear :wave: *


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oil, or the lack of, is the main source of squeaks, squeals and schreeches. The arm holes are the first to need attention, but I have picked up noises and decreased performance from other dry locations. I've found pinion shafts, the rear axles and even a front axle hole made some noise at one point or another. Also, I've run across a guide pin or two that was bent or too long that made a squeak on the track while running.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Oil, or the lack of, is the main source of squeaks, squeals and schreeches. The arm holes are the first to need attention, but I have picked up noises and decreased performance from other dry locations. I've found pinion shafts, the rear axles and even a front axle hole made some noise at one point or another. Also, I've run across a guide pin or two that was bent or too long that made a squeak on the track while running.


All of the above! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

lap your brass gears with a dremel and wire brush if you have one.the gears have tiny burrs that prevent them from meshing right.lapping your gears and keeping the same gears together as sets are a good start.oil is essential,and making sure your brush tension is good.you dont want too much tension,or the brushes will prevent the comm plate on the pancake motor from spinning freely.if the car runs really slow,it could be the opposite problem,not enough tension on the brushes,causing poor or intermittent contact with the comm plate.the comm plate being the disc below the armature.i use bevelled silver brushes in my tjets and they run like a charm.i also take the stock magnets out and replace them with the blue and white johnny lighning or autoword magnets,and the improved magnets makes a world of difference.you can increase the tension on the brush springs by very carefully tweaking them up a bit,with the chassis completely dissassembled.simply take a micro flathead screwdriver and bend them up ever so slightly,assemble,run,and check the increase in speed.you can not be too careful,however when you attempt this,as you can pooch up the springs badly if not done with care.
i had the exact same problem,until i got some very good tips from the guys here,and over at slotmonsters.hope this helps,and welcome to a great hobby!
oiling the armature hole,the axle holes,and using a light grease in the crown gear are pretty much standard.too much oil just makes a mess,and will get spun out and dirty up your track aswell.you can also ream the axle holes slightly,but not too much or the axle will chatter,and not run true.good luck!


----------



## 4eyes (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the great advice. As most of you figured it out - it was the lack of OIL!! I placed just a few drops on the armature hole underneath - and wallahhh - no more squeaks or screeches. It was that simple. Sometimes the simplest things are the hardest to find. Thank you all.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

It has happened to _all_ of us before, welcome to the club.

__________________


----------



## WooffWooff (Dec 23, 2009)

4eyes said:


> Thanks for all the great advice. As most of you figured it out - it was the lack of OIL!! I placed just a few drops on the armature hole underneath - and wallahhh - no more squeaks or screeches. It was that simple. Sometimes the simplest things are the hardest to find. Thank you all.


Hopefully you were being rhetorical when you said "a few drops", unless they were very tiny, almost imaginary "drops". It takes so little oil, a raindrops worth would oil a dozen cars, maybe more.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*X marks the spot*

Now that you've found the obvious squeaky mouse, always remember to check the whole list when ya run into one of the non armature squeaks.

The t-jet monkey motion design is an oil guzzler. Note the original oiling sheet...looks like a complicated treasure map! 

The axles and cluster shaft will fool ya....especially after a thorough cleaning.
I've found that a consistent oiling regimen for the lil tar burners works quite well around here.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*All well and good, but....*

...What do we do if *WE* squeak when we run tjets?? nd


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

tjd241 said:


> ...What do we do if *WE* squeak when we run tjets?? nd


Talcum powder your perineal area.

__________________


----------



## shipsgunner (Sep 6, 2008)

SuperFist said:


> Talcum powder your perineal area.
> 
> __________________


eeewww...


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

What if I only have one neal instead of a pair?


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

See your doctor.


----------

